# Concealed Carry questions



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a persuasive speech coming up in one of my college courses and I'm doing it on why we all should conceal carry. Just wondering if y'all may know of any really good and credible sources where I can get information to help prove my point. Thanks y'all.


----------



## landis_lawton (Oct 23, 2012)

Not being smart in saying this, one good place to start is with the 2nd amendment.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Shit, college dude right here too. On my last year. I wish you luck. Its going to be hard, I find that today so many people college age despite playing violent video games and stuff like that are actually quite opposed to the concept of ccw, not to mention some of these same airheads wouldn't care if guns were illegal to begin with. People are like scarred of guns where Im from anyways (as another poster mentioned to me its luckily not that way everywhere) but Im from the midwest and technically it should be pretty good here but attitude wise not so much

Ted Nugent is pretty passionate about the topic, you should watch some of his videos are pretty entertaining to watch not much for credible but you can see his argument style (or maybe lack thereof) nevertheless this might get the wheels turning : Ted Nugent on Gun Control - YouTube


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

There are a number of college carry rights groups that are active and would probably jump to help you. I would search. Some areas I know such are active is GA and, I think NC. 
Good luck. Present well. Don't get baited.


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I was definitely going to have an Uncle Ted quote in there somewhere but I was going to try to really dig in and help drive this point home cause its something I truly believe in. But your right I'm really surprised just how oblivious some people are. Even here in Alabama. I just didn't know if there were any good articles I could pull from. We need to have 4 sources of all different types, whether internet, people in person, books, articles, etc. Thanks for what y'all have posted so far.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

rjrudolph said:


> I have a persuasive speech coming up in one of my college courses and I'm doing it on why we all should conceal carry. Just wondering if y'all may know of any really good and credible sources where I can get information to help prove my point. Thanks y'all.


Statistics show concealed carry saves many lives, takes few - CollegiateTimes.com

Concealed carry in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks! Yea statistics helps out a lot!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Concealed Carry Permits Are Life Savers | Conservative News, Views & Books

Here's another good one.


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.guncite.com/gun_control_gcdgeff.html

Tell us how you do.


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I will. I appreciate all y'alls help!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

The arguments and statistics used by gun grabbing organizations can be used against them very easily. Including their info and dismantling it can add credibility to the side you're promoting. I have done papers for college on the subject. If you want more details on what I found p.m. me.


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

Speech went great! Thanks yall for all your help!


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

I think it would be interesting if you post how it went, pros and cons.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good luck! In what part of the country are you doing this?


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm at the University of Alabama. And the pros were I was able to remember all my examples of how having a concealed firearm could have saved many lives like the Virginia Tech Shooting, the Aurora Mivie theatre shooting and the coppertop bar shooting here in Tuscaloosa and made great points for each and the chuck Norris video on gun control helped too haha. The cons were I hate getting in front of people and talking so I was a nervous wreck but I pulled it off.


----------

